# Tried Scottart's suggestion



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

and did a cut with horizontal grain, instead of vertical. Measures 24 x 8.
This stain also came out a little lighter - don't know why.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bueatiful!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like it should be in the CNC section John so I'll move it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanx CC,

Another case of the fingers going faster than the brain.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Turned out very nice, John.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Another really nice one, John. I've noticed that most of your signs seem to have fairly high gloss. Are they really that shiny, or is the flash of the camera doing that?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The stain being lighter could be caused by the wood being a little harder, or have a higher moisture content than the pieces you have cut before. Or you might have sanded this one a little more or used a finer grit sandpaper.

It is a nice layout and came out great.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

chessnut2 said:


> Another really nice one, John. I've noticed that most of your signs seem to have fairly high gloss. Are they really that shiny, or is the flash of the camera doing that?


Jim,

I use high gloss poly or laquer. Just my preference, I guess. I don't use a flash, but sometimes the lighting throws a higher than normal sheen on them. But for the most part, it's the result of the gloss poly or laquer.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> The stain being lighter could be caused by the wood being a little harder, or have a higher moisture content than the pieces you have cut before. Or you might have sanded this one a little more or used a finer grit sandpaper.



Or ....... I could have grabbed a different shade of stain not thinking. Just checked.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice.....


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks really good John! Must be nice to have time to play...

Dave


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

So, what do you think? The horizontal lines create the illusion of a line of clouds, a ridge, a sunset.... the human brain just needs the illusion of detail, than it searches for what it thinks should be there. vertical lines in a scene like this tend to distract the mind, and cause it to be confused by what it is seeing.. 

Bravo..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I can see the difference. Lighter stain helps too. Trouble is, I got the file all set up for 24" panel, and some 24x20 and 24x16 pieces cut -- Can get 2 -20" and 2- 16" pieces out of a 24 x 72 panel - no waste. May have to adjust things a little --- it just takes so much time to redo things

Course, I could get 48" panels, cut em in half - cut 4 inches off, keep the cut offs and glue them up to make another panel.


----------

